# مشكلة في pci lpt



## khamed tabet (31 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جهازي ليس فيه منفذ متوازي lpt
فقمت منذ مدة بشراء pci lpt 
وقمت بتجربة led على أحد المخارج d1-d2-d3....ظل led مشتعل ولم يستجب للبرنامج وحتى برنامج mach3 عند تجربة رسمة 

الكارت تعمل 

فأرجوا الحل


----------



## koki4life (9 يونيو 2012)

الكارت سليم يا أخي لكن سرعة فتح وغلق المنفذ اسرع من إطفاء وتشغيل الليد ........حاول تجرب الكارت علي درايفر وستري بنفسك


----------



## khamed tabet (17 يوليو 2012)

koki4life قال:


> الكارت سليم يا أخي لكن سرعة فتح وغلق المنفذ اسرع من إطفاء وتشغيل الليد ........حاول تجرب الكارت علي درايفر وستري بنفسك


شكرا على الرد يا أخي 
لم افهم ماذا تقصد من السرعة الليد يضل مشتعل واستعملت برنامج التحكم في الاجهزة المنزلية off / onولم ينجح


----------



## ali_sameen (17 يوليو 2012)

*اولا تأكد ان PCI To LPT معد على LPT1 **ممكن تختار البورت الثاني المهم ان الاعدادات تكون متطابقه مع اعدادات ال match**
ثانيا في برنامج match تأكد في configuration port @ pins ان البورت الذي اخترته مطابق للبورت في PCI TO LPT وكذلك port address على 0x378
وباقي الاعدادات المناسبة للكونترولر


*​


----------



## طهيري (6 أغسطس 2012)

*يااخي عليك تغيير عنوان port address من 0x378 الي OXE800حسب العنوان الذي هو عندك علما ان يكون الوندوز ليس الوندوز سفن 7اما اذا كان الوندوز سفي 7 عليك بتشغيل ماك3 علي اساس واندوز اكس بيXP *


----------

